# looking for good holster for beratta m9 with rails



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

I just cant get a straight answer from some catalogs online or on paper so I come to you. I want a good quality holster for an M9 WITH rails. Leahter is good kydex is fine too. Im looking for good value also. So what ever tou guys know about the M9 with rails holsters please let me know!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Anything Galco makes for the Beretta 90-Two should work fine with your gun. www.galcogunleather.com


----------

